# Meerforellenangeln Rügen



## Saxi1961 (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo Petrijünger.
Ich möchte heuer alleine so um Ostern (Woche vor oder nach) 4-5 Tage nach Rügen Watangeln auf Meerforelle.
Ist mein erstes Mal Watangeln, war schon einige Mal in Norge Bootsangeln, aber auf Meerforelle ist Neuland.Ausrüstung ist bis auf den Köder vorhanden, Wathose atmungsaktiv mit Filzsohle, Westin Meerforellenpeitsche 3 Meter 7-30g, Watstock Marke Eigenbau in Niro, Kescher etc..
Jetzt meine Frage an euch:
Wo steige ich am besten ab, möchte kleines Ferienhaus oder Ferienwohnung wenn möglich mit WLAN,
Welche Strandabschnitte sind als Neuling besser geeigne - zwischen Dranske und Kap Arkona oder besser Glowe bis Lohme,
Ist es sinnvoll mit einem führerscheinfreien Mietboot kurz vor die Küste zu fahren um dann Richtung Strand zu spinnen.
Danke für eure Anregungen bzw. Empfehlungen.
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich.
Gerhard


----------



## Ulli_1 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Ich fahre in einer Woche nach Glowe und bleibe ein Weile zum Angeln. Ich kann dir dann ja mal schreiben welcher Strandabschnitt ganz gut aussieht.
#h


----------



## kefal (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*



Saxi1961 schrieb:


> Hallo Petrijünger.
> Ich möchte heuer alleine so um Ostern (Woche vor oder nach) 4-5 Tage nach Rügen Watangeln auf Meerforelle.
> Ist mein erstes Mal Watangeln, war schon einige Mal in Norge Bootsangeln, aber auf Meerforelle ist Neuland.Ausrüstung ist bis auf den Köder vorhanden, Wathose atmungsaktiv mit Filzsohle, Westin Meerforellenpeitsche 3 Meter 7-30g, Watstock Marke Eigenbau in Niro, Kescher etc..
> Jetzt meine Frage an euch:
> ...



Hallo Saxi,
bin ebenfalls Erstangler für MeFo, kaufe gerade die Ausrüstung zusammen.
Ich fahre über Ostern (14-17.4) auf den Feriendorf Rugana in Dranske/Bakenberg, wenn du dort ein Zimmer Komfort buchst bekommst du eins mit Gerfrierfach im Kühlschrank für eventuelle Fänge.
Falls du auf Wellness /Schwimmbad verzichten kannst, kannst du auch Feriendorf min herzing nehmen, die sind näher am Strand und haben einen Fischputzplatz mit Gefriermöglichkeiten (hätte ich genommen wenn meine bessere Hälfte nicht mitgekommen wäre, aber die Ladys muß man ja bei Laune halten ).    
Der Spot ist wie ich mitbekommen habe sehr gut.

Petri

Kefal


----------



## Saxi1961 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

@Ulli_1: hallo Ulli, wäre super wenn du etwas berichten könntest, bin um jede Antwort dankbar;
@Kefal: Hallo Kefal, schreib dann wie es dir so ging und welche Köder ich mir noch besorgen muss. Ich fahr ja dann doch nach Ostern, muss ja am Karsamstag noch meinen Geburtstag feiern.
Ich hoffe es passt dann auch vom Wetter, speziell der Wind.
Petri an alle,
LG aus Österreich
Gerhard


----------



## MAXIMA (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Gehard,
wenn Du alle Deine Wünsche erfüllt haben möchtest, dann kann ich Dir nur diese Adresse empfehlen: http://www.duenenhaus-glowe.de/
Der Besitzer ist selbst ein Profiangler vor Ort, sagt Dir genau in welchem Abschnitt gerade die Mefos stehen und die Häuser sind absolut top. WLAN, Filetierhaus und vernünftige Truhen sind selbstverständlich. 
#h und ich kenne keine Vermieter in Glowe die Dir bessere Tipps geben können....Deine weite Anfahrt soll sich ja lohnen 

Nimm mal Kontakt auf und dann sehen wir uns bestimmt in Glowe :m


Gruß Maxima


----------



## Saxi1961 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo MAXIMA.
Danke für die Info, werde noch etwas warten mit dem Buchen.
Habe mir noch den Angelführer Rügen bestellt.
LG
Gerhard


----------



## Saxi1961 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

So, habe mir jetzt den Tourischein und die Angelerlaubnis für das ganze Jahr im Ordnungsamt Bergen bestellt.
Angelführer Rügen sollte kommende Woche kommen.
Bleibe muss ich mir erst noch suchen.
Fahren tu ich die erste Woche nach Ostern, Urlaub ist eingetragen.
Freu mich schon wie ein kleiner Junge, hoffentlich passt das Wetter.
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich,
Gerhard


----------



## Ulli_1 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

So liebe Leute,

ich bin nach vier Tagen Wind, Wellen, Wolken, Schnee und Sonne wieder da Heim angekommen.

Resümee: Ich bin als Schneider aus der Nummer herausgekommen. Meine beiden Mitstreiter haben jeweils eine gerade maßige MeFo landen können.

Die erste ging uns Dienstag südlich von Glowe an der Steilküste bei einem Meter Wellen ans Band. Und das auf eine Polar Magnus in Pink.

Die zweite am Donnerstag in der Schaabe auf einen dunklen Blinker.

Viele Angler hatten wohl  die Tage zu vor gute Fänge. Das aber an verschiedenen Orten. 

Meine Zeite sollte es nicht gewesen sein#d, dafür hab ich mir schön kalte Füße und einen nassen  A... geholt . Ich kann nur empfehlen dort hin zu fahren und es einfach zu probieren. Auch wenn man nichts fangen sollte|supergri


----------



## Saxi1961 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Ulli.
Danke für deinen Bericht.
Schade, aber so ist es eben. Mal hat man Glück, mal eben nicht.
Bis auf die bestellte Watweste habe ich jetzt alles, die kommt am Montag.
Ich habe ein Angebot vom Hof Kracht, da werd ich mich dann wohl einquartieren. War da schon jemand? Eigentlich eine blöde Frage, wenn nicht müssten die ja schon längst bankrott sein.
Aber vielleicht kann ja doch jemand etwas zu diesem Abschnitt der Küste sagen.
Möchte jetzt eher die letzte Aprilwoche fahren.
Ist das auf Mefo eh nicht zu spät?
LG aus Österreich,
Gerhard


----------



## lammi (12. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Kommt drauf an wie sich die Wassertemperaturen so entwickeln, könnten schon die ersten Hornhechte unterwegs sein. Aber früher Morgen und später Abend sind dann immer noch sehr gute Zeiten. Und wenn du im Hof Kracht bist brauchst ja nur die Steilküste runter, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, also nicht zu starke südliche Winde. Jedenfalls biste da gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Broiler (20. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hof Kracht ist genial, einen Fischputzplatz gibt es nach unserer Anregung seit einiger Zeit auch und Platz in der Truhe neben dem Wildbret vom Hausherrn. Trockenraum für die Klamotten gibt es auch und abends gehts in die Sauna... wir sind da seit Jahren Stammgast und immer zufrieden. Die fischbaren Strände legt der Wind fest aber das kriegst du dann schon mit. Bis zu ner 3 kannst du überall Fischen. Ab einer 4 wird es meistens kritisch. Da muss man dann die winabgewandten Stellen aufsuchen. Und die gibt es dort oben glücklicherweise. Viel Erfolg, wir sind schon Anfang April da. Zu deiner Zeit sind an der Nordküste vielleicht schon die Hornies da. 

Ich würde empfehlen, so wenig Zeug wie möglich mitzuschleppen ans Wasser, denn die Wege sind mitunter doch recht weit. Ich habe meistens nur den Watkescher, einen Watstock und in den Jackentasche ein bis zwei Köderboxen und ein paar Kleinteile - Messer natürlich und das wars. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saxi1961 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Broiler.
Danke für die Infos.
Angelst du mit Spöket, Snaps oder mit Spiro?
Es sind ja so einige die eine Fliege als Beifänger an das Vorfach anknoten.
Bin schon gespannt was da so auf mich zukommt, hoffentlich auch so ein silberner Kämpfer an meiner Leine.
Wünsche euch ein dickes Petri, vielleicht kannst du ja einen kurzen Bericht von eurer Tour reinstellen.
Schöne Grüße aus Österreich.
Gerhard


----------



## Padde92 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Saxi1961, 

 ich selber war auch schon dort und es ist echt schön da. Gerade wenn die Sonne auf oder unter geht ist das ein genialer Anblick. 
 Ich bin diesmal die erste Osterwoche da, allerdings gehe ich diesmal mehr in den Süden. 
 Da oben hast du viele super ecken und kannst zur not auch ans Kap gehen und da dein Glück versuchen oder runter richtung Glowe und Lohme. Nardevitz kann auch eine ganz heiße Stelle sein. 
 Ich persönlich halte auch viel von Kreptiz. 

 Ködertechnisch stimmt natürlich der Spruch: Nur der nasse Köder fängt. Allerdings ist für mich momentan in Sachen Köder Savage Gear das Maß der Dinge. 
 Der neue Sandeel der rausgekommen ist soll sehr fängig sein und mein absoluter Trumpf ist der Seeker von Savage Gear. Horny Hering von der gleichen Marke fische ich auch gerne. 

 Zudem mag ich von Snurrebrassen den Durchlaufblinker. Ich bin ein bisschen weg von Spöket, Gno und sowas. Aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen. 
 Letztes Jahr wurde zu unserer Zeit richtig gut gefangen. Drücke dir die Daumen. ))

 padde


----------



## Broiler (21. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Also ein Köder, der uns bisher die meisten Fische gebracht hat ist der Salty Wobbler von Kinetic und zwar die kleinere Form, die größere fängt auch gut. 

Die kann man auch etwas langsamer führen, das funktioniert oft auch ganz gut. Ansonsten muss man einfach die richtige Stelle finden. Ich glaube, die Köderform oder -farbe ist bei den Mefos im Grunde nicht so entscheidend, auch wenn mancher auf seinen Köder des Vertrauens schwört. 

Ich habe auch schon mit Snaps, Gno, Spöket und Hansen Flash gefangen und was es sonst noch so gibt. Durchlaufblinker schleppe ich auch schon manche Jahre mit, aber irgendwie komm ich an die Dinger nicht ran. 

Eine Springerfliege macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn nicht zuviel Kraut und Seegras im Wasser schwimmt, also bei ruhigen Bedingungen. Da allerdings kann die auch gut Fisch bringen. 

Eins vielleicht noch: Wir angeln meistens mit Ködern ab 25g Gewicht. Darunter kommst du meistens nicht weit genug rauss. Ich habe 80% meiner Bisse in den ersten 10 Kurbelumdrehungen gehabt, nur ganz wenige ufernah, deshalb würde ich darauf achten, auch was mit 25-30g in der Köderbox zu haben.

Also viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## pommernjung (22. März 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

und denkt dran:
 die B 96 nördlich von Bergen ist bis Mitte Juni voll gesperrt. |uhoh:Umleitung über Prora und Mukran.
Allternativ Wittower Fähre (Preise http://www.weisse-flotte.de/main/fahrpreise/wittower-faehre/ )
Viel Glück und Petri heil...|wavey:


----------



## pagode (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo 

Wer kann was sagen , über die Netze auf Rügen ! War seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr auf der schönen Insel ? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## pagode (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Bastido,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. War vor 5-6 Jahren über Weihnachten und Neujahr auf der Insel. Da war vom Kap bis Lohme fast jeder Strand zu gestellt. Seit dem war ich nicht mehr auf der Insel zum fischen. Nur noch zum übersetzen nach Bornholm,

Grüße


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

@ Saxi1961

|birthday:  Gerhard zu deinem gestrigen Geburtstag! :vik:

Viel Gesundheit und in deinem Urlaub auf Rügen, sozusagen als nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk, ein paar und eine gaaanz große Meerforelle(n)!!! #:#a

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## tozi (17. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo,
Vor meinen Augen wurde bei Mukran eine 70er weggetragen. Und nach aussage zweier angler kam ein tag vorher eine 98er!!!! Per BB raus. Die hätte für 2 gereicht. Achtung: parken am mukraner rohrlager kostet 20 eus 
Gruss thomas


----------



## Saxi1961 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

@mefohunter84:  Danke schön. 
Bei uns im Mühlviertel (Österreich) haben sie diese Woche bis Donnerstag immer kälter vorhergesagt, sogar Schneefall ab 600m. Wir leben auf 600 Meter, ist ja nicht so flach bei uns wie im Norden.
Ich fahre am Sonntag früh über Prag und Berlin hoch auf den Hof Kracht nach Putgarten. Es wurden ja auch schon der ein oder andere Hornhecht gefangen. In den Webcams sieht ja alles eher sehr kühl aus.
Ich freue mich schon auf eine Woche Urlaub.
LG
Gerhard


----------



## Padde92 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Das mit der 98cm Mefo stimmt auch. Hab das Bild gesehen. 

 Ich selber hatte 3 schöne Tage auf Rügen. 2 schlechtere und einen genialen vom Boot aus. Besonders auffällig war, dass alle Bisse ganz ganz nah vom Strand weg waren. ich hab teilsweise vom boot 1 Meter bis vor den Strand geworfen und nach 2 Umdrehungen hing der Fisch. 
 Ich konnte eine schöne mit 73 cm fangen. 
 Allgemein wurde wohl gut gefangen. Aber auch ruhig mal quer fischen zum Ufer hin. Auch der Angler vom BB mit der riesen Mefo hat sie mega dicht unter Land gefangen. 

 Beste Grüße


----------



## kefal (18. April 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

So,ich bin auch zurück aus Rügen.
Habe jeden Tag, inkl.Anreisetag (16 Uhr angekommen 16:30 am Wasser) produktiv verbracht, MeFo technisch leider geschneidert, Heringe (in 1,5 Stunden fast 150 rausgeholt) durften mit nach Hause.
Alles,Watangeln,MeFo und Heringsangeln war für mich das erste mal, habe vieles gelernt fürs nächste mal


----------



## kefal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Apropos das nächste mal, 
Am 25. Mai ist ja Himmelfahrt, was würde Angeltechnisch um diese Zeit auf Rügen möglich sein ? 
Gehen noch MeFo und Hornhecht ?

VG

Kefal


----------



## janko (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Alulatten gehen auf jeden Fall - Mefo möglich...


----------



## Saxi1961 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

So, ich bin jetzt wieder zurück von Rügen.
Also es war eine wunderschöne Woche auf Rügen.
In meiner Heimat schneite es und es war bitter kalt, auf Rügen schien eigentlich immer die Sonne.
Leider konnte ich keine Meerforelle überlisten, die Info mit dem Spiro und der Fliege kam leider zu spät.
Faszinierend fand ich wenn Hornhechte bis ein, zwei Meter vor den eigenen Füßen den Köder verfolgen und dann abdrehen.
Ich fing zwei schöne Hornhechte, wobei der erste, größere eigentlich viel weniger Rabatz machte als der etwas kleinere.
Beide fing ich um die Mittagszeit bei strahlendem Sonnenschein aber auch Wellen. Abends musste ich den beiden letzten  deutschen Vereinen beim Ausscheiden zusehen und ich kam dadurch nicht zum Angeln.
Ich war aber total zufrieden und ich werde meine Watausrüstung sicher noch einige Male in der Ostsee brauchen.
LG aus Österreich,
Gerhard


----------



## Saxi1961 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Mefo Freunde.
Am kommenden Sonntag gehts jetzt wieder auf die lange Reise vom Mühlviertel (Österreich) nach Rügen, eine Woche wieder in den Hof Kracht.
Letztes Jahr war ich auf Mefo Schneider was mich aber nicht so sehr störte. Zwei Hornhechte gingen ja trotzdem an die Leine.
Ist derzeit eher Blechzeit oder soll ich’s lieber mit Beifänger oder Sbiro mit Fliege versuchen?
LG aus Österreich
Gerhard


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Auf Blinker wird derzeit gut gefangen.
LG C.


----------



## kneew (27. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

@Saxi1961 Springerfliege würde ich generell ran machen mit Blech oder auch die Inliner Tobis von Savage Gear Line True Sandaal 15 - 19gr. Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## kefal (27. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*



Saxi1961 schrieb:


> Hallo Mefo Freunde.
> Am kommenden Sonntag gehts jetzt wieder auf die lange Reise vom Mühlviertel (Österreich) nach Rügen, eine Woche wieder in den Hof Kracht.
> Letztes Jahr war ich auf Mefo Schneider was mich aber nicht so sehr störte. Zwei Hornhechte gingen ja trotzdem an die Leine.
> Ist derzeit eher Blechzeit oder soll ich’s lieber mit Beifänger oder Sbiro mit Fliege versuchen?
> ...



Moin Saxi,
ich fahre heute Abend nach Juliusruh, also ganz in die nähe bis einschließlich 2.Mai.
Ich hab letztes Jahr auf Rügen ebenso geschneidert (MeFo technisch) mals sehen was diese Jahr so abgeht, ich freu mich jetzt schon.

Dir noch viel Erfolg#6


----------



## Ulli_1 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Da ich den Fluch der 1000 Würfe durchbrochen habe, würde ich empfehlen ruhig beides mitzunehmen. Blinker, Sbiro und Fliege. Und so viel mehr Platz nimmt das nun auch nicht weg. Der Umbau geht in der Essen-/Trinkpause recht fix. Die Knoten laufen dann bald schon von allein von der Hand. 

Drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## Saxi1961 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hab sowieso viel zu viel mit.
Werd mich dann von Tag zu Tag auf eine Art zu Angeln einstellen, wird sich herausstellen ob ich dann das richtige gewählt habe.
Der Fisch muss ja auch seine Chance bekommen
Aber die Fliege kommt auf jeden Fall dran.
LG
Gerhard


----------



## Saxi1961 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

@kneew
Ja das mit der Springerfliege hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht mitgekriegt, oder auf Rügen dann darauf vergessen.
Jetzt werde ich eine auf das Vorfach dranmachen.
@kefal
Bist du nur watend unterwegs oder hast du dir überlegt dir einmal für einen Tag ein Boot auszuleihen?
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja einmal, ist ja wirklich gleich in der Nähe.
LG
Gerhard


----------



## kefal (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

waten
Brandung auf Platt
und wenns klappt Hering in Vaschwitz


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Moin, bin auch gerade oben. Heute früh gleich mal an der Schaabe versucht und auch gleich einen kleinen Grönländer drangehabt. Ging auf Blech mit Springerfliege. Versuche es dann nochmal Richtung Lohme. Ich wünsche allen maximale Erfolge.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Nun der Bericht vom Nachmittag. Nach zwei Fehlbissen auf die  Springerfliege hab ich komplett auf Fliege am Spiro gewechselt und ...... BINGO!!!..... Richtige Entscheidung. 2 Fische innerhalb weniger Würfe, eine durfte mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ulli_1 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Wie ich sehe war der Bringer die Polar Magnus. Der Bringer schlecht hin irgendwie.


----------



## Saxi1961 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch.
In einer halben Stunde gehts los, dann ca. 10 Stunden Strecke machen und Abends an der schönen Ostsee.
Ich hoffe ich kann dann auch etwas berichten, wenn’s noch WLAN gibt.
Schönen Sonntag an alle.
LG
Gerhard


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (29. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Heute früh an der Schaabe war wieder Blech der Bringer. Z.T. läuft es ganz gut. Ich wünsche allen Max. Erfolge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Broiler (29. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hallo Gerhard dann mehr Glück als im letzten Jahr. Wir sind gerade wieder zurück vom Hof Kracht. Haben uns mit dem Hausmeister etwas in der Wolle gehabt, gibt jetzt ein paar "Neuheiten", aber das werdet ihr ja merken.;+|kopfkrat
Angeltechnisch lief es bei uns zu dritt gut. In einer Woche haben wir 15 Mefos gefangen, allerdings ließen die Größen noch viel Luft nach oben. Jetzt ist das Wasser sicher noch 1-2 Grad wärmer, da wird richtig was gehen. Hering lief auch sehr gut und machte Spaß. 
Viel Erfolg und lass uns mal teilhaben am Ergebnis...

Übrigens gingen die Hälfte der Mefos auf die Springefliege, das haben wir so noch nie erlebt.. 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Saxi1961 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

@ Martin.
Ich bin gerade angekommen, war eine lange stressige Autofahrt.
Das mit der Springerfliege hatte ich mir für heuer auch vorgenommen.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nie eine angeknotet.
Ich geh jetzt noch kurz ins Wasser, nachsehen wie kalt es ist und erstmal die neue Rolle testen.
Von den Neuheiten weis ich noch nichts, wird sich ja dann ergeben.
Vlt. kannst mir ja eine PN schicken!
LG
Gerhard


----------



## kefal (29. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Hi Gohlis,
wo bist Du denn in der Schabe unterwergs ? Ich bin in Juliusruh und war heute vormittag in Drewoldke und an der Schabe (Rettungsweg 2) und wann bist Du unterwegs,ich bin immer so ab 9:30 Uhr ich glaub dann ist ist zu spät oder ?


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (30. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*



kefal schrieb:


> Hi Gohlis,
> wo bist Du denn in der Schabe unterwergs ? Ich bin in Juliusruh und war heute vormittag in Drewoldke und an der Schabe (Rettungsweg 2) und wann bist Du unterwegs,ich bin immer so ab 9:30 Uhr ich glaub dann ist ist zu spät oder ?


Ich komme von Glowe und dann am Waldparkplatz 1 runter und auf die Sandbank drauf. Bin aber immer in der Zeit von 5:00 bis 8:00 Uhr gewesen. Bisse kamen an beiden Tagen gegen 6:00 Uhr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Padde92 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln Rügen*

Moin, 

ich war auch zwei Tage oben auf der schönen Insel. 
Wir angeln immer vom boot aus, ganz dicht unter Land und werfen zum Teil in den Spülsaum vom Wasser. Also extrem dicht unter Land. Wir angeln meist zwischen Glowe und Lohme, wobei wir direkt hinterm Hafen von Glowe anfangen. Da kommt ja dann schon bald das erste schöne flache Riff, wo es extrem flach ist. Unseren Erfahrungen nach, stehen sie aktuell sehr flach. 

Wir konnten in 2 Tagen insgesamt 17 Meerforellen landen. Entnommen haben wir 7, wobei nur 2 Stück unter 45cm waren. 
Man muss es ja aber nicht übertreiben. 

Ich konnte eine schöne über 71 cm landen, der Rest lag zwischen 50-60cm. 

Bei meinem Kumpel stieg auch eine kapitale ein, die ich leider verkeschert habe 

Es waren gute Tage, die Bedingungen sind noch gut und wird bestimmt noch eine Zeit lang was gefangen. Ich versuche nachher mal nen Foto hochzuladen von der kapitalen. 

beste grüße

und dicke fische


----------



## Saxi1961 (18. Februar 2020)

Alle Jahre wieder.
Naja, ganz so ist es ja nicht.
Letztes Jahr musste ich auslassen, aber heuer fahre ich wieder nach Rügen.
Scheine sind schon besorgt, Hof Kracht gebucht, Urlaub für eine Woche eingetragen.
Am 19. April ist es also wieder soweit, eine Woche Mefo angeln.
LG aus Österreich an alle Mefo Angler.
Gerhard


----------



## pagode (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo Gerhard,
viel Glück auf Rügen, und krumme Rute. Viel Spaß und Glück  
beste Grüße


----------



## Spoeket (10. März 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich werde mit ein paar Angelfreunden im April auf der Insel sein und einen Tag werden wir der Mefo widmen ;-) Bei den Spots wird ja oft die Strecke zwischen Lohme und Glowe erwähnt...welche Abschnitte lohnen sich aus eurer Sicht denn noch besonders?! Ich finde der Norden insbesondere östlich von Nonnevitz sieht auch ganz vielversprechend aus. 

Ich stelle mir auch immer wieder die grundsätzliche Frage, wie reiner Sandgrund zu bewerten ist - den gibt es auf der Insel ja auch an einigen Stellen. Sieht manchmal recht langweilig aus, aber auf Fehmarn habe ich auch auf diesem Untergrund schon recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht...mich würden eure Meinungen dazu interessieren - insbesondere natürlich mit Blick auf Rügen!

Schönen Abend & Petri


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (11. März 2020)

Hallo und viel Spaß auf Rügen vorab. 
Bei den Wassertemperaturen die im April auf Rügen bzw in der Ostsee sind ist es prinzipiell egal wo man fischt. Rügen ist wie Fehmarn nur größer. Am allen Seiten kann man fangen und überall sind gute spots ohne jetzt was genaueres bestimmen zu müssen. 

Als ich vor ca 7 Jahren das erste Mal auf mefo geangelt habe war das in dk. Und da ich keine Ahnung damals hatte, habe ich mich verscheißert gefühlt als der Mensch aus dem angelladen auf die Frage antwortete wo ich angeln sollte. Aber er hatte recht... Mefos fängst du überall.. Hauptsache der Köder ist im Wasser. 

Und so ist es.. Klar gibt es hier und da ggf einige kniffs aber die brauchst du nicht im April. Mach dir einen schönen Tag mit deinen kumpels, hinterlasst alles sauber, ärgert keine Passanten und dann kommt der Fisch von alleine. ;-) 

Gruß kleinerkarpfen 

Ps: der Norden von Rügen sieht zwar interessant aus, kann man anfahren, muss man aber nicht wenn denn aber Vorsicht beim parken.


----------



## exstralsunder (11. März 2020)

Spoeket schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich werde mit ein paar Angelfreunden im April auf der Insel sein und einen Tag werden wir der Mefo widmen ;-)



Na dann viel Glück.
Ich glaub, die Hornhechte werden Euch  in die Quere kommen..
Die sind um einiges schneller und gieriger als die Meerforellen.
Würde mich arg wundern, wenn ihr auch nur eine fangt.
Zum Sandgrund: in Glowe war noch vor paar Jahren ein Meerforellentreffen. Dort wurde - recht erfolgreich- vom Sandstrand aus geangelt.
Keine Ahnung, ob es dieses Treffen noch gibt.
Das Wetter war um diese Zeit wohl einige Male echt für den Arsch.
Kann mich erinnern, dass es vor einigen Jahren zu diesem Treffen ganz böse geschneit hat.


----------



## Spoeket (12. März 2020)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!

@ kleinerkarpfen: Ich denke, dass diese pauschale Aussage grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt ist. In der Tat muss man einfach draußen sein und angeln, wenn man Fisch fangen möchte. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich schon sagen, dass nicht jeder Spot gleich fängig ist - dafür sorgen ja schon alleine unterschiedliche Jahreszeiten und Wetterbedingungen.

@ exstralsunder: Danke für den Glowe-Hinweis. Ist das mit den Hornis nach deiner Erfahrung schon Anfang April so schlimm? Ich wäre jetzt eher davon ausgegangen, dass das ab Mitte des Monats zum Problem wird...

Grüße


----------



## exstralsunder (12. März 2020)

Richtet sich alles nach dem Wetter.
Keine Ahnung, wie es Anfang/Mitte/Ende April auf Rügen aussieht.
Wenn die Schnabelzicken juckig sind, sind die im März schon an der Ostseeküste anzutreffen.
Mit bissel "Glück" bleiben die bis in den Sommer. Ab einer bestimmten Wasser Temperatur laichen die.
Die fragen dann nicht nach dem Monat oder ob der Raps blüht.
Und wenn die Bock haben, warten die auf die Heringsbrut.
Aber: wegen so einem Hornhecht muss man ja nicht böse sein.
Streng genommen ist so eine Meerforelle ja auch nur eine große Regenbogenforelle,
Der Horni macht sich auch prächtig in der Pfanne und im Räucherofen.
Zudem bietet er einen schönen Drill.
Da die meist in Massen auftreten, ist die Angelei recht kurzweilig.
Das man Meerforellen auf Rügen "überall" fangen kann, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Top Stellen sind immer noch der Nordwesten und vielleicht noch unten am Nordperd.
Ansonsten eben Dwasieden und Höhe Rügenradio rechts runter Richtung geplanten Durchbruch zum U-Boothafen.
Dann natürlich die Strecke zwischen Drewoldke und Goor...weiter bis Vitt
Ist eben alles schlecht mit dem Auto ranzukommen.


----------



## janko (12. März 2020)

Die Meerforelle ist eine große Regenbogenforelle?
Sandstrecken sind nicht so spannend, läuft aber auch  - schau nach gemischtem Grund- Seegras.


----------



## exstralsunder (13. März 2020)

janko schrieb:


> Die Meerforelle ist eine große Regenbogenforelle?



ja sicher.
Außer dass die verschiedene Lebensräume haben. unterscheidet sie nichts.
Vielleicht kannst du  mir ja den Unterschied zwischen einer Meerforelle zeigen, welche zum Laichen in den Süßwasserfluss aufsteigt und dort gefangen wird....und der Regenbogenforelle, die dort schon immer lebt?
Genetisch ist's ein und derselbe Fisch.
Selbst der Lateinische Name ist der Gleiche. Er unterscheidet lediglich im letzten Wort den Lebensraum


----------



## janko (13. März 2020)

Du verwechselst die Bachforelle (Salmo trutta fario) mit der Regenbogenforelle (Oncorhynchus mykiss). Letztere ist in Europa eingeschleppt und gehört  zu den pazifischen Lachsen und hier nicht her.
Die Meerforelle ist genau wie die Seeforelle eine Bachforelle mit anderem Lebensraum...


----------



## exstralsunder (13. März 2020)

jo hast Recht...
Freitag der 13 . und Corona schlagen erbarmungslos zu. Dazu Vollmond und Zeitumstellung.
Das alles ohne Klopapier und Desinfektionsmittel. Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das überleben soll.
Ich war irgendwie bei der Seeforelle...von da aus ist die Ostsee gedanklich nicht weit.
Dann richtigerweise dann so: eine Meerforelle ist im Grund nichts anderes , als eine große Bachforelle.


----------



## Spoeket (13. März 2020)

...dann noch einmal zurück zum Thema Spots: Habe per google mal nach Parkmöglichkeiten auf dem Abschnitt Lohme-Glowe geschaut und da springt einem nichts ins Auge. Gibt es nur die Möglichkeit direkt in einem der beiden der Orte zu parken und sich dann auf den Weg zu machen?


----------



## exstralsunder (14. März 2020)

ich hab immer hier geparkt
Bis zu der Weide/Wiese im Wald ist's recht entspannt. Danach wird es ungemütlich.
So wenig wie möglich Gerödel mitnehmen.


----------



## feko (15. März 2020)

Würde gerne nächstes Jahr in den Osterferien eine Woche auf mefo und hornies angeln.
Oder eines von beiden. 
Ist dort dann noch oder schon Saison ?
vg


----------



## exstralsunder (15. März 2020)

Nächstes Jahr gibt es uns nicht mehr. Da wurden wir alle vom Corona Virus ausgerottet. 
Unsere Nachfahren werden nur noch Berge von Klopapier und Nudeln finden, wenn sie uns ausgegraben haben.
Zum Thema: keiner weiß heute, wie sich das Wetter Anfang April auf/um Rügen entwickelt hat
Zwischen einer dicken Schneedecke und +17 Grad ist alles drin.
Wenn alles passt, sind die Heringe da. Die Hornhechte warten an den Außenküsten auf den Einzug in die Boddengewässer.
Mit ein wenig Glück geht die Meerforelle an den Haken. Kommt immer drauf an, wer von den beiden Spezis schneller am Haken ist.
Beide lieben seichte Gewässerabschnitte mit Mischgrund.


----------



## feko (15. März 2020)

Ja dann versuche ich es einfach. 
Kann nur in den Ferien da ich schulpflichtige Kinder hab.


----------

